# venting problems/gas tank



## craigC (Jul 28, 2004)

I have a 98 Nissan Altima GXE with 44,000 miles and takes me a half hour to fill the tank cause it won't vent.I can't seem to find any lines kinked but service engine soon light is on.I took it back to the dealer and he found a code po1446 but since it was a toyota dealer he's telling me he can't access the code HELLLLLLLLLLLLLP


----------



## clairbanks (Aug 26, 2004)

*same problem...*

I had the same exact problem about a year ago with my 98 altima. My check engine light came on and it took me 20 minutes to fill up my gas tank. I took it to the Nissan dealer and they said that the charcoal cannister at the end of the gas tank was bad. They replaced the cannister and it corrected everything. Cost a little more than $100 though.


----------

